# Med for DP "blurred vision" and photophobia



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey!

I'm positive that my "blurred vision" and photophobia are DP related, and not a visual problem, because I visit my oculist often (I use contact lenses), and he hasn't find anything wrong that can be related with the before mentioned problems.
When I told my therapist that my blurred vision and photophobia was unbearable, he gave me Respiridone (10 drops). It worked great, and always does. Anyway, be careful, because an overdose of Respiridone can trigger anxiety. But don't panic; with the correct dosis, there are no side effects.

Krisman-


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I've heard that Risperidone can be bad for DP in some cases and can cause HPPD to go wild. If you have visual distortions occurring with drug-related DP, be careful about Risperidone.


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

I just researched about HPPD (I haven't heard of it before) and as I understood, it is caused only by the ingestion of illegal ("recreational") drugs (which is not my case; I'm not into dope). And yes, you are right about Risperidone worsening HPPD.



egodeath said:


> I've heard that Risperidone can be bad for DP in some cases


That's weird... at least in my case, Respiridone is my S.O.S. when I feel too much DP. And it works great as a relief. Have you read something about it (excluding HPPD, of course)? I will appreciate if you elaborate more about Risperidone worsening DP (and DP only).

Krisman-

PS: BTW, please excuse me for typing "Respiridone" instead of "Risperidone". It was a bad translation of the name of the med from spanish to english.


----------

